# S3Trio64+ на относительно современной материнке (EPOX 8RDA+)

## dmiceman

приветствую.

случилась у меня большая неприятность -- сдохла видюха, GF MX440 (причем ровно тогда когда для нее свежие дрова емержились.. странно.. странная штука -- жизнь..). 

в закромах нашел сабж с метром памяти. но эта вечная зараза (нас, блин, переживет) не хочет подниматься. вроде как она по адресам конфликтует с PCI-to-PCI мостом. при попытке заюзать драйвер s3 в xorg, X-ы убивают консоль. 

ядерный vesafb ее признавать не хочет потому как она держит только VESA 1.2, а ему хочется VESA 2.0 по крайней мере.

все что удалось на данный момент -- поднять X-ы с драйвером vesa, но только на 60 герц, что более чем печально. то есть xorg просто игнорирует ModeLine, даже без обычного дебуга.

нет ли у кого-нибудь идей?  :Smile: 

(завтра иду, блин, тратиться.. что лучше -- GF FX 5200 или ATI AllInWonder Radeon 9000 ?)

----------

## viy

Для линуха надо nvidia брать. Если для чего-то еще, то тогда я не особый советчик...

----------

## dmiceman

 *viy wrote:*   

> Для линуха надо nvidia брать. Если для чего-то еще, то тогда я не особый советчик...

 

так-то оно так, согласен, но в AIW есть встроенный тюнер -- вещь которую отдельно я никогда не возьму. кто-нибудь его в живую видел? совсем не идет?

----------

## dish

 *dmiceman wrote:*   

> так-то оно так, согласен, но в AIW есть встроенный тюнер -- вещь которую отдельно я никогда не возьму.

 

Значит тюнер тебе не очень-то и нужен. ИМХО, с радеоном гемора больше будет, чем удовольствия от тюнера.

Лучше бери 5200. Все на ура будет.

----------

## dmiceman

к сожалению, апгрейд накрылся медным тазом -- отнес комп и карточку по гарантии поменяли  :Smile: 

пришлось, кстати, опять на дрова 6629 откатиться -- 7664 больше десятка минут не живет.

но вот что странно -- старая карточка стабильно показывала 700 FPS в glxgears, а новая, даже тех же дровах делает добрых 1800 FPS.. что бы это значило?

----------

## Davidov

У меня с 8RDA+ вообще родные дрова nvidia вылетали.

После обновления BIOS все заработало (у них что-то с реализацие AGP, кажется, было не в порядке).

В любом случае рекомендую перепрошиться.

----------

## dmiceman

 *Davidov wrote:*   

> У меня с 8RDA+ вообще родные дрова nvidia вылетали.
> 
> После обновления BIOS все заработало (у них что-то с реализацие AGP, кажется, было не в порядке).
> 
> В любом случае рекомендую перепрошиться.

 

tnx. но кажется апдейты биоса у меня все сейчас стоят. epox же ее в legacy засунул.

----------

## ManJak

 *dmiceman wrote:*   

> ... есть встроенный тюнер ...

 

Не советовал-бы, уж лучше либо внешний, либо без него,

нето, получится и ни видеокарта, ни ТВ-тюнер  :Confused: 

Если брать, то Авермедиа, он просто офигенное качество воспроизводит (у меня егонет, это по отзывам друзей)

 :Smile: 

А карту (ИМХО) однозначно НВидиа

----------

## dmiceman

 *ManJak wrote:*   

>  *dmiceman wrote:*   ... есть встроенный тюнер ... 
> 
> Не советовал-бы, уж лучше либо внешний, либо без него,
> 
> нето, получится и ни видеокарта, ни ТВ-тюнер 
> ...

 

нуу.. в любом случае, откладывается  :Smile: 

(хотя, если говорить о качестве дров, нвидиевцы уже достали нерабочие дрова релизить. если так дальше пойдет, то их преимущества перед ати на нет сойдут. то ли дело было лет несколько назад -- поставил 1251 и забыл на год)

----------

## viy

А почему, собственно, нерабочие? Я уже пол-года как меняю дрова по мере их выхода. Ни разу не замечал чего-то "левого"!

В чем "нерабочесть" проявляется?

----------

## dmiceman

 *viy wrote:*   

> А почему, собственно, нерабочие? Я уже пол-года как меняю дрова по мере их выхода. Ни разу не замечал чего-то "левого"!
> 
> В чем "нерабочесть" проявляется?

 

виснет-с.. как пошли 7xxx, так стабильно -- несколько минут работы, и полный фриз X-сов (которые внутри себя даже крутятся -- мышка ездит; но вот консоль переключить или убиться C-A-BS -- фигвам).

----------

